# Kettenführung am Nicolai 3Fach und ISCG 03 - Wer kann mir Tips geben?



## Schraubereddie (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich steh leider auf dem Schlauch.

Ich habe mir eine Dreist ans Nicolai geschraubt und dachte es paßt.

Leider aber nicht 

73cm Tretlagergehäusebreite und ich muss wegen der Grundplatte rechte Kurbel 3mm nach außen versetzen.

Ist aber nicht möglich bei der Race Face, ich habe sie gespacert, aber dann drücken die Spacer auf das Innelager bevor die X Kurbel auf Anschlag geht.

Ist mir noch zu helfen, oder war es das?

Ich habe fast die Vermutung 3Fach geht nur mit BB-Aufnahme, ansonsten nur 2fach möglich und nur mit echter 2fach.


----------



## Martin1508 (11. Juli 2012)

Super, wenn du ne Lösung hast, sag Bescheid. Ich hab für 3 fach nichts gutes gefunden außer:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1031779

Und die funktioniert super.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (11. Juli 2012)

Mit 2fach gibts sogar ab und zu probleme, und ich glaube besonders mit RF kurbeln....ob das also mit 3fach hinhaut dürft wohl zu bezweifeln sein


----------



## sluette (11. Juli 2012)

zum thema kefü gibt's doch schon was Link


----------



## Schraubereddie (11. Juli 2012)

Wieso baut Nicolai die ISCG bündig und andere Hersteller lassen Platz für einen Adapter  oder eine Kettenführung.
Ist es wegen einer HS Aufnahme ?


----------



## sluette (11. Juli 2012)

also, der standard sieht vor dass das innenlagergehäuse 1,5mm über die ISCG platte hinaussteht. wenn Nicolai das so fertigen würde gäbe es eine kollosion ziwischen schwinge und KeFü.


----------



## Schraubereddie (11. Juli 2012)

Hm, und die ISCG abfräsen zu lassen geht auch nicht. 

Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen, der Standard ist dann 1,5mm breiter wie bei Nicolai?

Oder die ISCG 1,5 schmäler?

Wenn die Innenlageraufnahme 1,5mm breiter wäre, muesste es ja Sinn machen den Spacer am Innenlager 2.5mm gegen 1mm auszutauschen? 

Aber dann rückt die KL ja wieder 1,5 mm nach links.


----------



## sluette (11. Juli 2012)

hier ist der standard abgebildet. Achtung, alle Masse sind in inch bemasst


----------



## Schraubereddie (11. Juli 2012)

Ich kann die Breite nicht finden?

Ich sehe nur, das die ISCG ein Stück zurück steht,.


----------



## Schraubereddie (11. Juli 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> also, der standard sieht vor dass das innenlagergehäuse 1,5mm über die ISCG platte hinaussteht. wenn Nicolai das so fertigen würde gäbe es eine kollosion ziwischen schwinge und KeFü.




Also von oben gesehen, habe ich noch 2,5mm Platz zur Schwinge.


----------



## sluette (11. Juli 2012)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Ich kann die Breite nicht finden?
> 
> Ich sehe nur, das die ISCG ein Stück zurück steht,.



welche breite ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (11. Juli 2012)

Die Gesamtbreite des Tretlagergehäuses dürfte ja 73mm sein.

Also ist das Gehäuse im Bereich der ISCG abgefräst.

Um 1,5mm nach innen.

Bei mir hat die Schwinge da noch genug Platz.

Die KeFühr würde nicht dranstoßen.

Ich glaube ehr, das wegen der HS Aufnahme die ISCG auf einer Ebene mit dem Innenlagergehäuse ist.


----------



## Noeoeoe (11. Juli 2012)

breite .125 und 0 -0.6



sluette schrieb:


>



welche race face kurbel hast du?


----------



## Schraubereddie (11. Juli 2012)

heute Tomaten auf den Augen 

Ich habe eine Atlas AM 3 Fach.

Bei der FR Ausführung soll etwas mehr Luft sein.

Fragt sich nur ober es ausreicht und ob es Ok ist die Kettenlinie auf 52mm anzuheben.


----------



## sluette (11. Juli 2012)

Noeoeoe schrieb:


> breite .125 und 0 -0.6



inch...

also 3,18mm dicke und 1,52mm abstand


----------



## Schraubereddie (11. Juli 2012)

Ich habe eine Hammerschmidt Aufnahme, denke ich mal.


----------



## sluette (12. Juli 2012)

leider macht nicolai da keinen unterschied, also alle 3 ISCG platten werden plan zum innenlagergehäuse ausgelegt. 

hier nochmal eine übersicht der 3 platten.

die wechselbaren ISCG 03/old oder 05 platten haben aber den vorteil das sie dünner ausgeführt werden können und somit eine abstand zum innenlagergehäuse entsteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (12. Juli 2012)

Ich war halt im Treuglauben,  iSCG Aufnahme, brauche ich.

Dann kann ich vernünftig eine HS fahren, oder eine KeFühr montieren.


----------



## Schraubereddie (14. Juli 2012)

So habe mal etwas gesucht im Netz.

Meine Atlas AM steht recht nah an der ISCG mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt.
Die Kettenlinie liegt bei 48-50mm

Viel kann man auch nicht mehr justieren.


Nun habe ich mal nach der Turbine Ausschau gehalten, da ich die Kurbel auch sehr schön finde.

Dort geht Max 51 mm Kettenlinie.

Bei der FR ATLAS sind es aber schon satte 53mm.

Die Frage ist nur ob die Schaltperformance nicht erheblich Einbußen hat.


----------



## Schraubereddie (15. Juli 2012)

Mir ist grade aufgefallen, das bei der Dreist, die Bodenfreiheit doch etwas leidet.

Der niedrigste Punkt der Kurbeleinheit ist nicht das Bashguard, sondern die Umlenkrolle.


----------



## oldman (15. Juli 2012)

versuche doch eine e13 Heim 3fach, die ist leichter und vor allem ist erheblich weniger Kram dran, der kaputtgehen kann. Habe eine am AC dran, passt auf den bisher 900-1100km.


----------



## Schraubereddie (15. Juli 2012)

Mit Shimano Kurbeln? 
Welche Kettenlinie`? 
Wie dick ist die Grundplatte? 
2mm? 


Gibt es die auch in ISCG OLD?


----------



## oldman (16. Juli 2012)

Kurbel: Middleburn xType 3 fach (musste die Schraubenköpfe am kleinen KB etwas mit der Feile bearbeiten, knapp 1mm)

Kettenlinie: 50mm

Grundplatte: 2mm 

die Heim gibt es für Tretlagermontage und ISCG 05


----------



## rene_gade81 (16. Juli 2012)

http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html


Ich selbst habe die zweiG seit heute dran... echt geniale verarbeitung !


----------



## Martin1508 (22. August 2012)

So, Bastelstunde beendet und am Helius läuft die G-Junkies Dreist. Falls noch jemand Tipps zum Anbau braucht. Die mitgelieferten 14mm Inbus Befestigungsschrauben habe ich gegen 10mm getauscht. Die Schrauben vom kleinen Kettenblatt mussten deutlich abgefeilt werden, hat aber nur eine halbe Stunde gedauert. Danach die Dreist befestigen. Die ideale Position ist meiner Meinung nach ganz links im Verstellbereich. Kurbel drauf, festziehen und fertig. Läuft super.

Gruss


----------



## Schraubereddie (23. August 2012)

Supi .

Was fährst du denn für eine Kurbel wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Martin1508 (23. August 2012)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Supi .
> 
> Was fährst du denn für eine Kurbel wenn ich fragen darf?



Äh sorry, ist natürlich eine wichtige Info:

- Helius AM HS Aufnahme
- Dreist mit ISCG 03
- XT Kurbel montiert mit 1 Spacer auf der Antriebseite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (14. September 2012)

Bist du so Nett und sagst mir mal mit welcher Kettenlinie du fährst?

Mich würde auch interessieren, ob die die Zähne der Kettenführungsrolle mit den Zähnen der Kurbel fluchten.

Bei mir wird die Kettenlinie leicht nach links gedrückt, von der Kurbel aus gesehen.

Wie weit ist der Abstand zwischen den Kettenblättern der XT Kurbel gemessen Mitte Mitte
Danke.


----------



## Schraubereddie (16. September 2012)

Also, ich habe nun folgendes gemessen, 8mm Abstand zwischen den KB an der RF Kurbel. Zahn zu Zahn. Die Dreist Kettenführungsrolle hat aber nur 6,5 mm Zahn zu Zahn. Die Zahnlose Rolle 7mm.

So habe ich ständig eine verschobene Kettenlinie. 
Ich sehe auch wie die Ritzel des Schaltarms springen.-
Es ist so nicht umsetzbar.

Eine glatte Rolle, wäre vielleicht noch Sinnvoll.


----------



## oldman (16. September 2012)

@Schraubereddie
glatte rolle hat der e13 heim3rs http://www.e13components.com/product_heim3rs.html


----------



## Schraubereddie (19. September 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> inch...
> 
> also 3,18mm dicke und 1,52mm abstand




 also ich bin 1mm rüber mit der Kettenlinie. Dann noch 0,52 abschleifen an der Grundplatte


----------



## Martin1508 (20. September 2012)

Moin,

so also jetzt hier mal was grundsätzliches. Dass das Montieren einer KeFü an einem Helius AM mit HS Aufnahme problematisch seien kann, wissen wir ja alle. Hier ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht:

Nach mehrmaligem Abreissen der C-Guide habe ich mich für eine G-Junkies Dreist entschieden. Nicht gerade billig aber "Made in Germany" und gute Qualität. Wichtige Info ist, dass ich eine XT dreifach fahre. Deswegen Dreist!!! Ich fahre die Kurbel wie empfohlen mit einem Spacer auf der Antriebsseite. Die Dreist wird standartmässig mit 14mm Senkkopfschrauben geliefert. Achtung!!! Passt nicht. Besorgt Euch gleich 10mm Schrauben. Trotzdem schleifen die Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblattes. Diese kann man problemlos abpfeilen. Dauert eine 1/2 Stunde. Danach sollte die Montage problemlos funktionieren. Wieder Achtung!!! Die Dreist hat automatisch eine Verlängerung für Postmount. Dies kann zu Problemen führen, da hier die Kette schleifen könnte. Ich bin zu meinem Metallbauer meiner Wahl im Ort gegangen und habe mir diesen Teil im Radius abtrennen lassen. Kurz überlackiert und montiert. Funzt super. Ich habe bisher keine Unterlegscheiben zum Ausrichten der Kettenlinie gebraucht. Sicherlich weicht diese etwas ab, aber es beeinträchtigt in keinster Weise das Schaltverhalten oder ähnliches.

Vielleicht kann jemand damit was anfangen.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## Schraubereddie (20. September 2012)

Darf ich fragen was du für eine Kettenlinie hast? Mitte mittleres Kettenblatt zur Rahmenmitte? hinten mitte Kassette?

Ist das diese Kurbel? FC-M770





Q-Faktor (Abstand zwischen den Innenseiten der Kurbelarme): 144 mm?

Die XTR 970 hat einen Q-Faktor (Abstand zwischen den Innenseiten der Kurbelarme): 138 mm

Die Race Face Atlas FR hat einen Abstand von 146mm gemessen, Innenseite Kurbelarme auf Höhe der Pedalaugen.

Der Kettenblatt Abstand ist 8,5mm zueinander Zahn zu Zahn, nach etlichen Messungen mit dem Messchieber.

Die Dreist Führungsrolle hat 7mm-. Das dürfte aber ok gehen.

Die Kassette hinten hat ja noch engere Abstände-.

Die Strebenlänge ist bei mir etwas anders, 43cm Auge Achse -  Auge Tretlager.

Hast du hinten auch ein 34er ??? das könnte auch noch entscheidend sein. SRAM Kassette PG-990 bei mir.

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit der Kettenlinie bei 73mm Tretlager Gehäusebreite-. 

Ist das bei Nicolai 50mm oder 51mm?

PS: schleift bei dir auch nichts im ausgefederten Zustand?
Dann würde ich gerne den Abstand noch wissen, von den Kettenblattschrauben zu den Schrauben der Dreist.

Eine 2Fach Kurbel würde auch nur Sinn machen bei einem schmalen 2Fach Spider.


----------



## Martin1508 (20. September 2012)

Ja, das ist die Kurbel. Alles andere kann ich zur Zeit nicht beantworten, da geschäftlich unterwegs.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## Schraubereddie (24. September 2012)

Schade wäre gespannt gewesen auf Details.

Ist recht lang mein Fragenkatalog. 

Vielleicht findest du ja mal die zeit.

Danke Gruss


----------



## Schraubereddie (7. März 2013)

Lösung ist immer noch nicht fertig.  

Nach einem Anlauf mit Laserfertigung.

Nun wird es nochmal als CNC gefertigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

